# Stubboorn Body Fat: How Does it Affect You?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone walking on the face of this earth has an abundance of fat cells throughout their bodies. In fact, if you’re a healthy adult with normal body composition, you have approximately 30 billion fat cells. This is an astronomical number when you think about it. Did you ever wonder why you have so many? Have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

